# Rolleiflex And Watches



## malus65 (Dec 23, 2009)

I just found my vintage Rolleiflex, it is still in a very good conditioning. This afternoon I managed to take some pictures, hope you like them as much as I do.





































Thanks for watching!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Really nice shots. thanks for posting....

This is my favourite..


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Love the rollei. I got a cheap cord, but this flex is class


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Looks very similar to my mother's that I have in a curio ... with the full lens set, and light meter. You had me for a moment when you said "managed to take some pics" -- I thought you'd scored some film for the Rollei!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My grey '58 'T', in this mornings sunshine,with a Jolus... I use the my Rolleis all the time, with Chinese B&W film; I bought a film scanner!

The Tessar lens was designed in the 1860's, and is still world class; all it needs is a u/v filter..


----------

